# Labour Law Change - Help?



## Paul McShurbert (Dec 21, 2010)

I've worked for my current employer for about 4 months. My employment contract has a 6 month probation period built in & during this time both parties can terminate the contract by only giving 1 week's notice. Would I receive a ban from the UAE MOL if I resigned?


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Check this link, it should help you out:

http://www.angelfire.com/nv/sabu/UAE Labour Law.html


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

According to the new laws that come into effect 1/1/2011, if you get fired or quit, there should not be a ban imposed so check up on the news for the latest on that and the full details. Perhaps it may only apply to those whose contracts end in the new year and not before?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I have read in the newspaper that there will be no ban etc. ONLY if the employee has worked with the same employer for two years.
But it is best to check with someone actually in the know


----------



## bh_999 (Dec 21, 2010)

it depends on your employer! If they wish for a ban to be placed then the MOL shall. The MOL dont automatically place a ban on European residents.

With the new legislation effective from 1st of Jan, it wont cover yourself as you have to be working with your employer for a minimum of 2years to be covered.

Hope that clears things up mate


----------

